# VapeMail from a True Gentleman, Gazzacpt



## Rotten_Bunny (12/12/14)

So once upon a time there was this ad in the classifieds on ecigssa . The gentleman by the name @Gazzacpt had a mech mod and kayfun 3.1 and a Patriot Dripper and Nano tank kit and a some weird name for something im not quite sure yet for sale at a ridiculous price of R500, i took the bait !! 

After much needed conversation on whatsapp he sent me a photo of the Aramex Bag and the tracking number and told me to Track after 8. 

Well to make a long drawn out story ( including me crapping all over a company who shall for the time being remain anon, ) short. I finally get a message from the person who was actually supposed to be away today that a package had arrived... Tell the boss i need to leave a few minutes early. Rush to go and see what it is.. 

Now my already sceptical mind has me thinking R500 is most likely too good to be true. I get to my destination and see the package...

I sit myself down, trembling in anticipation of what awaits in the deep abbyss of what is known as the courier bag.

I hold my breath, slooowly i begin to cut open the bag,

I see a box all wrapped up.

My heart is pounding as i slowly remove the box shaped object from its courier cocoon and hold in my hand an artifact that needs to be unraveled, to catch a glimpse of what is inside.

I remove the inner shell and unravel the mystery,

It is indeed true,

The elusive bargains of our lives do exist and is not a mere myth.

I present to you,

The Nemisis









Gazzacpt, thank you my good man.

Sorry about the delay in transfer, sort you ASAP in the new day


Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## hands (12/12/14)

nice one Gazzacpt .


----------



## rogue zombie (12/12/14)

Great deal!
Nice Gazzacpt


----------



## DoubleD (12/12/14)

Great deal


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/12/14)

My pleasure bro


----------



## Silver (12/12/14)

Enjoy it!


----------



## Alex (12/12/14)

The Nemesis is a damn awesome mech mod


----------



## Dubz (12/12/14)

Lucky man you are


----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

Nice deal. That was a bargain of note.


----------

